# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faa Voc Mesmo >  Calha T5

## Tiago Sousa

Boas, estive a pensar, e como tenho um grande problema com a luz HQi (aquecimento, mesmo com 1 ventoinha das grandes e 2 pequenas), gostava de saber se alguem sabe como se controi e o material necessarios para fazer uma calha T5????
Comprimentos

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Ol Tiago.

A construo de uma calha T5 no  tarefa facil, talvez a compra de todo o material disponivel para a sua construo possa no ficar to bem e mais barato como o original, teremos que fazer os calculos do preo do material, dificuldade de contruo e funcionamento total antes de enverdarmos pelo caminho DIY para que realmente faa valer a pena todo o nosso esforo, empenho e a "queima" de milhes de neuronios durante o processo de criao.

Na minha opinio poders contruir uma calha T5 se conseguires encontrar uma chapa metalica, um local onde a consigas quinar para as dimenses pretendidas, balastros, lampadas, suportes para as lampadas e calha, e de preferencia que o vidro que protega a calha seja temperado devido aos salpicos e  temperatura.

Deixo-te aqui um link de DIY onde podes retirar algumas ideias.

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Boas, fazer a armao no e problema (o meu pai e serralheiro e eu do-lhe o molde) agora o pior e o material que e necessario para construir uma.
Eu estava a pensar em algo do genero 4 ou 6 X 54W (inda no decidi o numero de lampadas). Podias-me ajudar em todo o material necessario para elas funcionarem???? o resto eu arranjo, so preciso de saber o que e preciso para elas funcionarem bem.
Comprimentos

----------


## Gil Miguel

Basicamente precisas de balastros electronicos para essa potencia que pretendes ( ha balastros electronicos em que cada um suporta 2 lampadas), precisas de reflectores, encaixes para as lampadas (bastante baratos) e fios  :Smile:  e claro as lampadas.
Se tens hipotese de alguem te fazer a estrutura, o resto  muito fcil na minha opiniao, at porque os balastros tem a explicaao de como executar as ligaoes o que nao  nada dificil.
tendo a estrutura feita, consegues ter uma calha t5 bastante barata.

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Boas, ento, se percebi, so preciso de balastros, reflectores, encaixes e fio????? no preciso de arrancadores nem nada disso????
Se for so isso at fica barato.
Comprimentos

----------


## Gil Miguel

boas o esquema de t5s que tenho no aquario de propagaao  so isso
- Balastro electronico, encaixes das lampadas, reflectores e lampadas.

A unica coisa que tem um preo mais alto  os balastros electronicos, tens que escolher um bom sitio para os adquirir pois ainda se veem grandes variaoes de preo.

----------


## Rui Peixoto

exacto tiago. com os balastros electronicos nao necessitas de arrancadores. Tive durante um ano, toda a iluminao T5 DIY, e realmente poupas e muito na carteira, perdes na estetica, embora com jeito isso tambem seja ultrapassavel  :Smile: 

cumps
Rui

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Felizmente com a estetica acho que no vou ter problema, agora o resto e que vai ser lindo, pois o meu irmo no percebe nada de electronica (ainda menos que eu) e como estou fora, so lhe posso dar dicas pela net, vai ser lindo..... l  :Whistle:   :JmdFou2:  
Mas espero conseguir e depois coloco aqui fotos para o pessoal fazer tambem.
Obrigado Vitor, Gil e Rui.
PS: ja agora, sabem onde encontro balastros electronicos baratos??? ou a um preo acessivel???
Comprimentos

----------


## Tiago Sousa

No sei se ser isto, http://www.aquaristic.net/html_en/st...n&start=1&go=1 ???? acham que est caro???
Comprimentos

----------


## Antonio Fernandes

De facto apenas precisas dessas pequenas coisas.
Sugiro tambm que vejas as lampadas PC pois no mesmo espao conseguirs muita luz. OS balastros so a mesma coisa para um e para outro sistema. Deves ter ateno ao tipo de lmpadas disponveis e caracteristicas. 
Existem marcas muito conhecidas como Osram ou legrand pelo que escolhe pelo preo. As ligaes so coisas muito simples. 
Se vais fazer por ti, pensa tambm na ventilao da calha ( tipo ventoinha a retirar ar de dentro da calha ) pois no existem milagres: muita luz = muito calor. 

Algumas lojas e contactos 
Experimenta falar com a Sime em www.sime.pt que tm todos os acessrios para T5 ou PC. No sei se vendem ao publico mas podes perguntar. Em todo o caso indicaro quem vender!

Sed quiseres comprar pela NET : V aqui o tipo de material disponivel, mas no te esqueas que em Portugal so 230 Volts.

No final no te esqueas de partilhar connosco ...

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Bem, acho que encontrei a resposta para tuas prees.

Espreita aqui 

 feito com a calha que fica nos rebordos das telhas para apanhar a chuva.

Abrao

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Bpas, obrigado, mas essas parte eu ja tinha arranjado soluo, a pior parte e onde arranjar o material, e que no conheo nomes nem material e na net a variedade e muita.
Gil, podias-me dizer onde compraste e os nomes do material, por MP???
Agradecia.
Comprimentos e obrigado a todos os que teem ajudado.

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Boas, ca estou eu outra vez, com algumas duvidas (em proll de poupar uns trocos.   :Coradoeolhos:  )

1- no se pode substituir os reflectores por um espelho???? (eu digo isto porque as calhas da Jebo de PC veem com um espelho e no com refletores)

2 e mesmo preciso comprar os suportes ou pode-se ligar a lampadas (atraves daqueles 2 pernezinhos que tem de cada lado) atraves so de fio ao balastro?????

Comprimentos

----------


## Gil Miguel

boas 
quanto aos encaixes sao bastante baratos, acho que nem um euro cada. Acho que so consegues ligar as lampadas com os encaixes.
Quanto aos reflectores tambem nao sao nada caros, isso do espelho de certeza que nao  um espelho mesmo..  :Smile:

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Por acaso e mesmo espelho.   :JmdFou2:  
Ja agora, os encaixes que tive a ver, o mais barato era 10 o par.   :JmdEffraye:  
Secalhar no devemos estar a falar da mesma coisa.
Comprimentos

----------


## Antonio Fernandes

Relativamente aos encaixes tens uma alternativa : os ligadores ( juntos ou separados) servem para as T8, as T5 e powercompact. 
Junto anexo exemplo de um conector para T5 e uma ligao com os ligadores.



E agora uma transformao doa calha T5. O sistema mostrado no est a funcionar (falta apenas um interruptor) e  usado para testes. Possui tambm um fusivel, possuia um interruptor e a ligao do arrancador. Refiz esta placa com placa de aluminio reflectora pois a calha apresentada era metalica e pintada (lacada) e com a agua salgada...) nos buracos e cortes, aparecia ferrugem.

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Boas, apesar de no conseguir ver aqui no tpico, vi a imagem no menu principal no forum, e realmente vai ajudar imenso, ligadores tenho eu a pontaps em casa.  :Smile: . Ja so muitos  poupados.  :Smile: 
Ja agora, em relao ao espelho o que me dizem???
Serve na mesma no ???
Comprimentos

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Ja agora, alguem sabe o que posso usar como reflector (sem estar a comprar reflectores)??????
Abrao

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Ol Tiago

Poders utilizar papel de aluminium, mas a sua oxidao  rapida caso esteja exposta aos vapores do aquario.

A calha teria de ser muito estanque.

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Pois, estava a pensar fazer uma cena mais resistente a agua.
Quando te referes estanque queres dizer o que???? e que no posso tapar a calha com um vidro, ou posso?????
Comprimentos

----------


## Alberto Branco

> Pois, estava a pensar fazer uma cena mais resistente a agua.
> Quando te referes estanque queres dizer o que???? e que no posso tapar a calha com um vidro, ou posso?????
> Comprimentos


Ol Tiago!
Sendo estanque impedir a entrada dos vapores de gua, logo devers colocar o vidro.

Abrao
Alberto

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Mas colocando o vidro, vou diminuir drasticamente a fora das lampadas, ou no havera problemas????
Comprimentos

----------


## Alberto Branco

Depende do vidro que colocares, diminui qualquer coisa, mas no diria drsticamente.

Abrao
Alberto

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Se colocar e o mais fino e transparente possivel.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

H  venda reflectores para lampadas T5... j vi  venda em lojas de aquariofilia e no so caras, talvez te poupe algum trabalho e algumas dores de cabea.

Como diz o Guterres... " fazer as contas".

Abrao

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Pois, mas o mais barato que vi foi 15 cada um, e eu preciso de 8, tirando os portes que rondam os 20. Se poder poupar estes  ajuda imenso.   :SbSourire2:  
Tipo, até agora o orçamento esta bastante bom, visto que arranjei os balastros por 30 (2x54W), os ligadores ja tinha, a estrotura fasso eu, os reflectores se conseguir arranjar outra coisa que sirva, poupava muitos , e depois as lampadas que ronda os 120+-.
Comprimentos

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Boas, descobri agora que o quadro não aguenta (manias la de casa que até mete raiva), o meu irmão disse que não consegue ligar 400W de luz.
Sendo assim vinha perguntar, se era melhor montar 4x54W ou 8x36W????
Que acham???? qual era a melhor opção para o meu sistema???
Não estou a pensar por corais muito exigentes em questões de luz.
O aqua tem 50cm de altura.
Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Acho estranho nao conseguires ligar 400W de luz. Sendo assim nem o meu computador podias ligar aí no sitio onde tens o Reef. Porque dizes que não dá?

Abraço,

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Porque o contador e antigo, e os meus avós com a mania de pagar menos (não sei poque, porque pago pai 25/30 de luz) e então o quadro não tem força suficiente, porque eu ja falei em pedir aumento de potencia, mas eles não querem porque dizem que depois a luz fica + cara, estou a falar de um quadro para 2 casas, a minha (pais) e a dos meus avos, são alimentadas pelo mesmo sitiu.   :Admirado: 
Eu tenho tudo ligado la em casa, o computador tambem, e ele aguenta, e só mais a força adicional do aquario junto com o resto tudo ligado, faz aquecer muito e disparar o quadro.
Eu presentemente tenho 200W de luz, mas queria aumentar para 450W (possivelmente mais tarde mais 55W para o refugio), e é esse excesso que eles dizem que não aguenta.
Infelizmente como a casa não e minha, tenho que me submeter as ordens deles.   :Admirado:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Tiago.

Então como están a andar a cosntrução da tua calha?

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Em prencipio vai começar na sexta, o meu irmão vai la buscar o material, que eles disseram que chegava sexta.  :Smile: .
Eu depois vou por actualizações.  :Smile: 
Adianto que o orçamento esta em 250+- tudo incluido. 

Calha com 8x39W:

balastros- 24/unidade:100/4
Lampadas- brancas: 50/4   actinicas: 80/4
Reflector- Chapas de Aluminio cedidas gentilmente por um mebro do forum, cujo o nome so divulgo com a autorização dele.
Calha- DIY com a ajuda do meu pai.
ligadores e fios- 5

Abraços

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Sim senhor...  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas: 

Tens isso muito bem pensado, quando tiveres isso tudo pronto coloca as respectivas fotos.

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Ja chegaram as lampadas, 4 T5 39W brancas e 4 azuis.  :Smile: 
So que os ............... dos homens esqueceram-se dos balatros, então so pai na sexta e que os tenho. :S
Entretanto o meu pai esta esta a começar a fazer o suporte (o tempo não tem sido muito), espero no final da semana, colocar aqui novidades, e no FDS se deus quiser a calha ja montada.  :Smile: 
Abraço

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Boas, meus amigos, neste momento preciso desesperadamente da vossa ajuda.   :JmdFou2:  
É o seguinte, vieram agora os balastros, mas nem o meu avo nem o meu irmão percebem como se faz as ligações (visto ser diferente das T8), deixo aqui algumas fotos para que alguem me possa ajudar.

Foto do balastro todo:

 

Foto do lado direito do balastro:



Foto do lado esquerdo do balastro:





Desculpem a qualidade, mas e o melhor que o telemovel fez.
Abraço

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

boas
tiago basta olhares para o desenho que esta no balastro mais nada.
abraços

----------


## Tiago Sousa

O balastro tem 6 buracos de um lado e 3 do outro, do lado dos 3 buracos supostamente e de entrada de electricidade, mas do outro tem 6 entradas, e e so para 2 lampadas, o problema aqui e que nem eu nem o meu irmão e o meu avo percebemos desta ligação, ja montamos de T8, mas eles estão com recebio de fundir a lampada, porque as lampadas ainda são carotas.

----------


## Antonio Fernandes

Tiago: deves estar a fazer alguma confusão pois não tem nada que enganar:
No lado das 6 ligações tens o L que representa cada um uma lampada.
Cada lampada tem 4 ligações ( T5 ou t8 ). O balastro tem 4 ligações para 4 das ligações das lampadas e mais duas para a ligação das restantes 4, sendo que duas ficam ligadas entre si e não ao arrancador.
Não tens de ter duvidas: a ligação é a mesma das T8. A confusão poderia ser por ser balatro electrónico.
Imagina que em vez do L tens uma lampada com as quatro ligações. 
Do lado das 3 ligações são para Fase, Neutro e Terra.
AF

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Tiago,

É mesmo muito simples, basta copiares o esquema do proprio balastro...

Quais é a temperatura de cor das lampadas?

Tens alguma actinica?

Abraço

----------


## Tiago Sousa

São 4 cool white e 4 blue, ou seja, 4 brancas e 4 actinicas. As ligações, vou experimentar este fds e ver se dá, depois digo qualquer coisa.  :Wink: 
Abraço

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas

Então uma fota da calha?
Já está pronta?
 :Coradoeolhos:   :Pracima:

----------


## José César

Não querendo ser chato....
   Pelo valor orçamentado (250 ) + o trabalho que dá, mais o tempo de espera, etc etc... não valia mais comprar já feito?

 Digo isto porque no meu aqua doce tenho 4xT5 de 39W e ficou sensivelmente por 150 (8xT5 ficaria 300 sensivelmente - + 50 que esse DIY).
   Podem ver na seguinte foto o resultado de 2 calhas T5 (4 lampadas):


 No salgado vai em 4x54W (+/- 180) e mais tarde 6x54W e pelo preço de cada calha de 2xT5, nem considerei a hipotese de montar eu mesmo uma calha.


   Isto é apenas uma opinião, não quero convencer ninguem de nada  :Wink:

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Isso ja trazia lampadas incluida???? se sim e muito bom, se não penso que não compensa. 
Abraço

----------


## José César

As calhas de 90Cm custavam 60Eur sensivelmente e traziam 2 lampadas T5 de 21W.
 A este valor acrescentei 16 Eur por 2 lampadas T5 de 6.500ºK 39W, o que dá 76 Eur +/- por cada calha.
 Como são duas calhas para dar os 4x39W... fica por 150 e uns trocos. Para 8x39W é duplicar outra vez  :Wink:

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Agora uma correcção, as lampadas não são todas brancas, são 4 brancas e 4 actinicas, ou seja, perto de 60 4 lampadas, e eu não comprei as minhas brancas a esse preço, mas sim a 11 cada, o que faz 44 as 4 lampadas, visto estas contas, so em lampadas ficava 104, e por exemplo acrescentando os 60 por cada 2 lampadas respectivo a calha, faz 240, o que da 344, e agora as vantagens de uma calha DIY, posso fazer com o tamanho, altura, largura, etc, que a pessoa entender melhor, estéticamente e mais bonito que ter 4 calhas, podemos deixar espaço, para mais a frente por um progector HQI de encastar, que é aquilo que estou a pensar fazer, a meu ver e so vantagens, palem de o trabalho ser pouco.

Em relação as novidades, ja experimentei fazer a ligação, e LUZ LUZ LUZ, as lampadas são mesmo muito fortes, não pensava que as T5 eram assim, fiquei apaixonado, principalmente pela actinicas.  :Smile: .
Muito Obrigado a todos os que me ajudaram especialmete ao António Fernandes pela paciencia.   :Coradoeolhos:  

PS: espero esta semana ainda, por as fotos da construção da dita cuja, so estou a espera que o meu pai fassa a armação (o tempo tem sido pouco) e um amigo me envie o aluminiu para servir de reflector.   :SbSourire2:

----------


## João Magano

Exemplo de um DIY T5, assim até parece facil   :Coradoeolhos:  :

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Tiago.

Então como correu a construção?

Venha de lá essas fotos.

----------

